

Cleanweb keeps growing: new branch in Scotland - digitalWestie
http://www.cleanweb.org.uk/blog/2013/03/14/cleanweb-opens-in-scotland/

======
plantedd
It's always an encouraging sign to see the tech community tackling big
problems.

